# Abusan de nosotros!!!



## aliteroid (Jul 9, 2007)

No se si me aceptaran este mensaje, nada tiene que ver con electronica, pero nos interesa a todos los que participamos aqui

Me he enterado por las noticias que los sudamericanos pagamos mas de lo que vale el servicio de internet. Pagamos cifras exageradas y tenemos el servicio mas lento del planeta. Meparece que el mercado lo controlan compañias españolas que han abusado y lo siguen haciendo sin que los gobiernos hagan algo, abusan con el respaldo de los politicos. ¿les tendran miedo?

Me gustaria saber cuanto pagan ustedes en sus respectivos paises y de donde son las compañias que controlan el mercado.

Yo por ejemplo, soy de Chile y tengo contratado un servicio de telefono mas internet de 600Kbs
y pago $35.000 algo asi como US$70 Telefonica CTC 

Si no podemos hacer nada por lo menos hagamoslo saber

Saludos a todos los foristas


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yo soy de arg y tengo una conexión de 640Kbps y pago como U$S20


----------



## mabauti (Jul 9, 2007)

En Mexico el servicio me cuesta algo como US$28.00 @ 1Mbps


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yo soy español y ha hi van los datos habituales, 

Telefonica o mas conocida como timofonica

lo normal para 1M es 40€ aprox 40$ aunque este verano se espera pasar a 3M +llamadas, falta la cuota de 15€  TOTAL 55€ mas impuestos

Ek que tengo yo
Orange
pues 1M a 20€+15€ aprox 35€ mensuales

Como veis es españa se corre mas y puedes jugartela con otros proveedores, pero un 80% paga esos 50€ para poder dormir tranquilo, es el precio de la tranquilidad.


En francia si no me equivoco rondavan 10€ los 20M pero eso ya es otro mundo.



Teneis toda la razon el problema es la falta de vision de los gobiersos, no tienen planes estrategicos a largo plazo, solo viven para las elecciones.

Como podeis ver somos mas hermanos de lo que parece y en un futuro no muy lejano nos acercaremos mas a vuestro nivel de vida, dudo mucho de la fortaleza de la economia española.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 10, 2007)

Yo pago U$S50 los 2.5M y viene incluido el servicio de televisión por cable.


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2007)

Acá en Uruguay la de 256kbps libre está a $890 creo algo así como 37 dólares.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jul 10, 2007)

Aquí en Venezuela, la telefónica había sido privatizada. Pero debido a la visión estratégica del gobierno actual ( Los segmentos Comunicaciones y Energía, son bienes estratégicos de las naciones. ), ha renacionalizado la compañía telefónica y, también, nacionalizado las empresas de energía eléctrica.

En estos momentos aún no se han modificado las tarifas del segmento Internet, pero sí las de Telefonía de Voz en ambas modalidades: Fija y Móvil. Para el segmento fijo, en la modalidad Tarifa Plana Local, que estaba por los US$ 28 - Bs. 60.000,00 + IVA 11% - pasa a unos Bs. 48.000,00 + IVA 9%.

Par Internet DialUp - conexión ilimitada - , se pagan Bs. 38.000,00 + IVA 9%, adicional a telefonía.

Para conexión ADSL de 1024 Kb/s, la tarifa actual es de Bs. 104.000,00 + IVA - aprox. unos US$ 50 - Tiempo y download ilimitados.

Estamos a la espera de una reducción en esta tarifa también.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 10, 2007)

Por lo que medoy cuenta en mi pais estamos pagando mas , pero mucho mas de lo que vale en realidad el servicio, la verdad es que no me puedo quejar no he tenido problemas pero sigo pensando esa es una responsabilidad de empresa no de los usuarios (precio que se paga)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Es tarea de los gobiernos, son ellos quienes tienen la fuerza para hacelo, pero entre las presiones , los amiguismos, los impuestos  y sobretodo la covardia y la falta de un plan de largo plazo asi nos van las cosas. ---se me olvidaba la inteligencia que muchos carecen

Para que nos entendamos seria posible ponerlo todo aproximadamente el valor dolares americanos.
Es que los valores de venexuela se me escapan.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 11, 2007)

La punta del iceberg está en Colombia por 400K de conexion estoy pagando US$45 dolares con la empresa que ofrece mejores precios acá en Colombia, yo lo considero una estafa con respecto a otros países..

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2007)

Tiopepe, yo puse los valores en Bolívares y correspondiente en US$ también.

De todas formas, la tasa oficial de cambio, en Venezuela, es de Bs. 2.150,00 / US$

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## DobleA (Jul 11, 2007)

En Uruguay el servicio de ADSL está monopolizado (porque no hay otros competidores) por ANTELDATA, quien justamente es de ANTEL (Administración Nacional de Telecomunicaciones). Los 512 kbps sin restricciones de tráfico está a $890 (US$ 38 ). El gran problema es que ofrecen el servicio pero no invierten en infraestructura, entonces la empresa crece crece y el servicio se vuelve pésimo.

La otra opción para acceso a Internet 24 hs. es Dedicado, pero esta a pesar de ser una empresa privada es pésima. Es internet por antena, lo cual deja tu pc abierto a que cualquier otro usuario con un poco de experiencia entre a tu red local. Los precios son aun mas caros que el ADSL. El servicio técnico es terrible.
Lo único bueno de ANTELDATA es que tiene subcontrataciones. Es decír: ciertas empresas te instalan y responden por el servicio técnico, no necesariamente se contrata el servicio técnico e instalación de ANTEL.

Saludos.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 11, 2007)

Aca en Ecuador yo tengo contratado un servicio de "banda ancha" de 128Kbps, pago por mes $40.00 netos y me parece una estafa... uno de 800Kbps cuesta $99.00 mas impuestos si es que no me equivoco.


----------



## Fierros (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola. Yo aca en Argentina, Buenos aires, capital, mi padre esta pagando unos u$s 40 

como yo lo tengo por telefono.. osea seria un modem pero ADSL
seria como.....

u$s 23,33                  Internet
u$s 16,66                  Telefono
La verdad a como estaba antes el internet.. esta caro....


EDIT: 

la velocidad es de 2,5 mbps

sorry por no ponerlo


----------



## Manonline (Jul 12, 2007)

Fierros... no especificaste la velocidad...

Me parece qe aca en Argentina esta baratisimo...

Como dije antes... estoy pagando U$S 50 2.5Mb... y viene incluida la television por cable... Si los contratas individualmente te salen U$S 25 cada uno...

La velocidad qe ponen ustedes no se si es el downstream o qe... pero para qe se orienten, bajo programas en buenos servidores de internet a 250kbps.

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## FRYCK (Jul 13, 2007)

hola  soy de popayan Colombia   y aqui el cervicio de internet es  en  verdad malo y elevado 
 tengo  una linea de "128k" y por ella estoy pagando $58000 pesos colombianos  mas o menos   $25 dolares 
 y la de  400k cuesta mas de  $200000  + de $80 dolares
que  estafa.


saludos fryck


----------



## Vichente (Jul 13, 2007)

Sin desmerecer ningún país parece que un indicador de cuan desarrollado se encuentra este es el acceso de internet. Por ejemplo en Inglaterra el acceso a internet es gratuito y con una velocidad que va del orden de 10 MB/s.

Para comentar los primeros meses pagaba 8 dolares por mes y luego más o menos 16 dolares por una conexión de 640 kb/s


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 13, 2007)

Aquí en México yo tengo contratado con Cablevision y la velocidad de conexión me acaba de subir a 1.5 Mb, usualmente mi tasa de transferencia de bajada oscila los 135 Kbps, no me quejo, puedo bajar lo que quiera. El precio según cálculo seria $58 dólares mensual, barato, barato no es.

Pero eso si que es muy estable, sobre todo cuando subes o te conectas para streaming, antes tenia con AT&T me acuerdo que era mas barato, pero la conexion con ellos fluctua demasiado (modem inalambrico).

Saludos,


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 16, 2007)

Me doy cuenta que aunque los precios que ustedes dicen son altos aun, de todas maneras son mucho mas economicos que en mi pais (Chile) aqui el mercado lo controlan los españoles y se estan acostumbrando a ganar dinero facil, el gobierno no es capaz de controlarlos se habla de que nuestro crecimiento economico es fabulosos pero si solo alcanza a unos pocos entonces vale mierda¡¡¡ Abajo el capitalismo, fuera los capitales españoles, si a la nacionalización de empresas estrategicas Por una America unida¡¡


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ha ver si entiendo bien eso de la nacionalizacion:

Yo que soy españolito medio me voy a su pais , compro un terrenito con mi dinerito.
Planto trigo y se lo vendo a ustedes.

Ustedes comparan el precio con el USA y como es mas caro el mio, tiene facil solucion , me quitan el terrenito con el trigo listo para segar y el listillo de turno se embolsa un buen dinerillo.

Conclusion, no vale la pena hacer negocios con ustedes, ya que cuando el negocio empieza a dar los frutos luego te lo quitan.

A, pero el gobierno (el listillo turno) tampoco cultivara nada.

en fin van listos si esperan que el gobierno haga algo.

Por cierto no comparen con suecia, que luego hacemos risa, ustedes y yo, como nos toman el pelo....


----------



## 207324 (Jul 16, 2007)

Que paso, se enojo tiopepe123???


----------



## mabauti (Jul 16, 2007)

No te enfades tiopepe, no creo que sea cuestion de la nacionalidad


----------



## Braulio (Jul 16, 2007)

TIOPEPE123: 

Como lo pones pareciera que tienes la razón, pero resulta que al menos en mi país esa no es la historia completa:

el españolito compra el terrenito con todo listo para segar y compra también el derecho a vender él solito, trigo a todo el Perú y como es amiguito del gobierno lo compra todo bien baratito, y como tiene el monopolio servido cobra lo que quiere, pone sus propias reglas a todo y si alguien se queja le importa un pepino, total, si no le compran al españolito ¿a quien mas le van a comprar?, simplemente no comen trigo.

Conclusión: Tienes razón, no vale la pena hacer negocios con ustedes, la verdad que no vale la pena, lastima que quien decido eso no soy yo ni mi vecino, sino el listillo de turno.

El gobierno peruano dio por conseción a La Telefónica de España el servicio de telefonía fija con toda la red tendida, estaciones, etc incluidos, toda la red que antes fue de la empresa nacional ENTEL PERU y que funcionó durante años, y por consiguiente ahora el servicio de internet lo posee la empresa española por añadidura, osea todo servido, todo listo para hacer el negocio redondo ¿y para que? para que durante todo este tiempo nos cobre a los peruanos no solo la tasa mas alta de toda Latinoamérica (y alrededores), sino que también una fabulosa renta básica (también la mas alta de LA) que no es legal puesto que no aparece en el contrato de conscesion, ademas para que facture por minuto (mientras q en todos lados es por segundo) y todo todo como dije antes, de lo listo, y nadie puede hacer nada por que si no le compras la linea a la Telefónica de España ¿a quien le vas a comprar? Conclusión, la telefónica de España se sacó la lotería con Perú, como hace 500 años en el virreynato.

Quiza ahora le encuentres mas sentido a la NACIONALIZACION.

Salu2 desde el PERU.

BRAULIO RODAS


----------



## El nombre (Jul 17, 2007)

Esto es política. Tanto unos como otros tienen razón.

Hay que ponerse en tercera persona.

¿Qué haría yo si quitara 20 millones de euros?
¿Qué haría yo si me quitaran 20 millones de euros?

Dependiendo del punto de vista donde uno se encuentra ve las cosas de diferente posición.

¿Qué habré hecho yo para quitar 20 millones de euros?
¿Qué habré hecho yo para que me quiten 20 millones de euros?

Hay que ser realista y...  Si indagamos en la historia nos sorprenderíamos. No hay que hacer mucho caso de lo que nos cuentan, no es el león tan fiero como lo pintan.

Saludos y buen rollo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2007)

NUNCA ME ENFADARE POR INTERNET, tambien soy radioaficionado y se como van las relaciones entre las personas.
Ademas Sr. Braulio tienen otro elemento llamado si no me equivoco se llama ENDESA haciendo de las suyas, se que ronda un documentas silecciado sobre el tema, paso por mi ciudad pero no puede verlo, vaya otros elementos.

Eso si siempre con la complicidad de su gobierno, no se engañen.


Se que en sudamerica Las EMPRESAS españolas/otras  son de todo menos honradas, en españa lo intentan disimular, pero ya nadie se los cree. Coja el telefono y llame al azar y haga la siguiente pregunta ¿Usted se fia de las empresas telefonicas? y aparte el oido del auricular, por si acaso.

Ya se comento que Telefonica jugo con los echos consumados por esos lares, segun entendi empezo a tirar lineas por donde no tenia concesion y luego como ya las tenia a aguantarse (bajada de pantalones).

Esto es lo que no me gusta
Conclusión, la telefónica de España se sacó la lotería con Perú, como hace 500 años en el virreynato.

Que todavia crees que yo y 40 millones de personas tienen la culpa de una cosa que paso 500 años y que los problemas provienen de ahi.

Siempre oigo la misma cancion y siempre pienso lo mismo, busca un enemigo para cohesionar un pueblo y mantenerse en el poder. Vistes un documental sobre las Malvinas, un claro ejemplo.

Por que te creer lo de esa guerra contra el terrorismo....$$$$.

Como soy de tecnicas me falla mucho la expresion, ya lo habran notado, una nota 5-6 lenguas y 8-9 tecnicas o sea un resultado 7.2. Se lo comento por que nunca intento enojar a nadie y mucho menos faltar al respeto a ustedes.


Un saludo cordial a todos , me importa un bledo su nacionalidad, para mi son ustedes personas el resto son papeles.


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 17, 2007)

Tiopepe, me disculpo si mis dichos te hirieron, tengo muy claro que un ciudadano no tiene que pagar los platos rotos de unos pocos empresarios deshonestos y mi bronca no es con los españoles sino con el deshonesto que este de turno. 

Me da mucha rabia que despues de tantos años de autosuficiencia en los gobiernos aun no podamos , los ciudadanos, proteger nuestros derechos como consumidores, nadie en el gobierno nos representa ni protege y esa es la tonica en casi toda latinoamerica, o mejor dicho en todo el mundo, solo que aqui se nota mucho el descaro.

Aqui en mi pais en los tiempos de dictadura la telefonica se vendio con mas plata en caja que lo que valia, y eso esta comprobado entonces mi rabia es justificada lamentablemente tambien es impotente.

Saludos a todos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2007)

Esa es la pequeña diferencia, en españa van con mas cuidado, en su pais realmente lo hacen a plena luz del dia.

Por muy española que sean  no les defiendo si no todo lo contrario es una verguenza por los españoles.

No debes disculparte por nada ya que no me has ofendido y ya conozco esa cantinela de cuando la conquista española, pero creo que nosotros ya sabemos como las gastaban en esos tiempos, ahora son las multinacionales, pero es exactamente lo mismo pero distinto.


Veremos en que quedan esos movimientos es sus paises, andan ustedes un poco agitados, perdon, su mandatarios, esperemos que esa colectivización no termine como siempre, lo mismo pero con distintos nombres.

Por cierto Spain is diferent, a telefonica le meten una milta de 152Meuros por monopolio , en francia, alemania.. unos 15M euros, que tendra telefonica, o mejor dicho que habra hecho la competencia... entre ellos mismos se despezadan...

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 17, 2007)

Sin decantarme:

En España, de golpe y porrazo colocaron el contestador en la central telefónica. 

" ¿Lo vas a realizar?? "cometaba un cliente "¿El qué? pregunté " te lo he jado en el contestador" respondió él muy seguro de si mismo, a lo que respondí con voz firme " "¡¡¡ no tengo contestador!!!""

Al llegar a casa cual fue mi sorpresa: "tenía contestador"

Lo activaron sin consentimiento alguno al cuarto golpe de llamada. NO PERDIAN LAS LLAMADAS. La inversión la amortizaron rápidamente  TIMANDO  a los usuarios mientras reclamabas y ....

A todos nos han dado por el trasero de una u otra forma.

Si alguien conoce un buen timo... no lo digas y ponlo en práctica. Mientras se descubre el pastel has desaparecido.

Saludos y buen rollo

PD. No seas avaricioso y saldrás airoso.


----------



## Braulio (Jul 17, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Esto es lo que no me gusta
> Conclusión, la telefónica de España se sacó la lotería con Perú, como hace 500 años en el virreynato.
> 
> Que todavia crees que yo y 40 millones de personas tienen la culpa de una cosa que paso 500 años y que los problemas provienen de ahi.
> ...



No creo que tu y los 40 millones de españoles tienen la culpa de lo que pasó en mi pais hace 500 años, nunca afirmé algo así ¿de donde lo sacas?, sino es que se me hace difisil no notar la similitud de los problemas actuales de mi patria con los que tenía hace 500 años, no afirmo que una cosa sea cuasante de la otra... tu también lo notas ¿no?:



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> y ya conozco esa cantinela de cuando la conquista española, pero creo que nosotros ya sabemos como las gastaban en esos tiempos, ahora son las multinacionales, pero es exactamente lo mismo pero distinto.



Te aseguro que esa canción me duele mas cantarla a mi que escucharla a ti, pero se me hace necesario cantarla para que si algún otro peruano la llega a escuchar se de cuenta de que estamos dando vueltas dentro del mismo hoyo.

¿culpables? nosotros mismos, por permitir que nuestros gobiernos hagan todo sin importarles el pueblo que los eligió.

Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2007)

Actualmente las grandes compañías se han convertido en una panda de ladrones y timadores, eso si se escudan en segundas empresas subcontratadas.

Otro caso:

Catalana de Gas:
Nos llego un recibo que  rabiamos contratado el servicio de mantenimiento de la calefaccion y que se habia aceptado via telefonica. 
Nos fuimos a protestar y despues de una buena cola de gente que protestava por lo mismo nos toco.

Ahi vienen lo bueno

La señorita nos comento que esto lo habia hecho una empresa subcontratada y que ellos no eran responsables y que nos podia dar de baja sin  ningun problema, pero que ese contrato estaba muy bien y asi ya tendriamos mantenimiento.......o sea encima de firmar un contrato sin nuestro consentimento (falsificacion de documento mercantil) encima nos lo querian endilgar. Evidentemente denuncia al consumidor.

Lo divertido es que mientras me esperaba fui preguntando entre la gente (como me miravan las señoritas..hehehe) y habia señoras que ni calefacion tenia

¿Cuanta gente ni se dio cuenta y ahora pagan un contrato de mantenimiento?


Por cierto esta empresa es segun su propaganda muuuy ecologica y honrada y ademas monopolio en nuestra zona


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2007)

Os recomiendo ver los documentales 

La corporacion (americana), son tres capitulos


Apaga y vamonos   (española)

si no me equivoco es sobre el caso de peru, todavia no la he visto pero la comentaron por RNE3 (una cadena de musica que los nuevos directivos  la estan derrivando/censurando)

Como ya comento su autor es muy dificil presentarlo en cines


Los podeis encontrar en la mula del minero.


----------



## maikelblogo (Ago 2, 2007)

Es triste saber lo que las transnacionales europeas,gringas y asiaticas hacen en latinoamerica. Y lo peor es que hay gobiernos como el de mexico,peru,bolivia,centroamerica,argentina,colombia y chile por citar algunos que permiten que esto suceda.En venezuela,el gobierno bolivariano ha frenado a todas las transnacionales que no cooperen en serio con el desarrollo del pais,hace poco vi una huelga de los trabajadores de una ensambladora de la toyota protestando por el ajuste de su salario; cosa que no tiene que ver con la internet,ni directamente con la electronica.

Por otro lado debe ser menester del estado nacional de todos los paises (pienso yo)de ocuparse de crear empresas del estado a traves de los recursos que perciben y ofrecer servicios de internet de ultima generacion. Asi no se tendria que estarle rogando a las transnacionales para que ofrescan servicios de ultima como lo hacen en los grandes paises...


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 15, 2007)

Siempre en todas las compañías están los que trabajan (ténicos, ingenieros, operarios...) y los que venden. Los que venden parece que tienen la política de vendertelo como sea.
Una vez traté de cortar mi servicio de telefonía de telefónica. Los que me atendían (bien argentin@s) no me iban a dar de baja hasta que me pusiera al día. No estaba al día porque la última boleta me había venido 3 veces más cara que la normal, sin ninguna explicación. Para no hacerla larga, no pude cortar el servicio, en "defensa del consumidor" no me dieron ni cinco de bolilla, y me perdí días de tiempo haciendo papelería, y me agarré una calentura de aquellas...

Pero no pasa solamente con las compañías grandes... Del pueblo del que provengo está viviendo todavía mi madre. El servicio eléctrico lo da una cooperativa local. Es un área semirural, a 6 Km del pueblo. Para lograr tener acceso al servicio tuvimos que pagar el transformador, los cables y los postes. No sé por qué, nos llega una factura de electricidad 4 o 5 veces superior a la de una casa del mismo pueblo. "Pérdidas del transformador" dicen... yo nunca ví un transformador con el 400% de pérdida, jajaja.

Como ya veo como viene la cosa, me he comprado unos lindos paneles solares, me falta comprar algunos más pero me voy a poder dar el lujo de mandarlos a la m...

Como en Argentina también el gas es más caro para los que menos tienen (el de garrafa es 3 veces más caro que el gas natural), me estoy interesando por el biogás para aprovechar unos animalillos de la granja.

Jajaja, me podrán tildar de retrógrado, pero me gustaría algún día hacerme una granjita, una huerta, generar mi propia energía y olvidarme de tener que pagar cuentas (claro, me va a faltar internet... algo inventaremos).

Saludos gente


----------



## Braulio (Ago 20, 2007)

Me parecen muy interesantes tus ideas amigo ARDOGAN, me he puesto a pensar y creo que si son factibles, y mas aún si los vecinos se organizan y lo llevan a cavo colectivamente. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------

